# Can chickens live 100% free range?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I've been seeing a lot of articles in the news about supply chain issues. It led me to wonder if I couldn't get the organic feed for several months. I live on a 160 acre ranch, covered in sage brush. If I could no longer feed my chickens, do you think they could find enough bugs on their own to stay alive? And what about even during the winter months when the ground is covered in snow?

Thank you.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

You’d probably still need to provide them with some feed to keep them healthy, especially in the winter. If you have foraging breeds then it might work, but silkies, for example, will just starve to death.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

If they were accustom to fending for themselves they may be able to survive. But they are used to being fed. Is there a reason you protest a well balanced crumble/pelleted type feed?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Winter would be a serious problem if there is no forage. Even my Guineas who are great foragers up their feed intake during the winter months because there is so little forage.


----------

